# Рапространение Российских баянов в США



## Sergey_Semenov (1 Дек 2011)

Здравствуйте,

Я любитель и коллекционер гармоней, баянов и других язычковых инструментов. Сейчас живу и работаю в штатах. Недавно пришла в голову идея распространения/продажи Российских баянов в штатах. Это для меня другая стихия. Буду признателен за советы. Может кто-нибудь выразит желание стать одним из первых клиентов.

С уважением,

Сергей Семёнов


----------



## bayanistka (2 Дек 2011)

Сергей, позвольте задать Вам встречный вопрос. Для кого и где Вы собираетесь их распространять? Вы знаете много людей, кто владеет этим инструментом, да притом в системе В ? Я вам пересчитаю буквально на пальцах всех, кто в действительности играет на баяне, а не балуется. Каждый из них обзавёлся инструментом, какой хотелось иметь. "Итальянцев" в Америке хоть пруд пруди, и цены подходящие. Можно за $8-10 тыс. б/у Пиджини купить в идеальном состоянии. Лишь было бы желание играть! Но игроков, как таковых, мало. Если кому из "наших" распространять, то нет большого смысла и напрягаться. Все едут время от времени на Родину, посещая друзей и родственников. И прихватывают с собой кто Юпитера, кто Акко, а кто Гусарова. Теперь, кто будет в Америке чинить цельнопланочные концертные? Пока не встретил ни одного, кто бы взялся даже по нормальному настроить. Что, остаётся звонить в Москву, просить ,чтобы Рома Чернов или кто из Воронежа прилетел исправлять недоделки и проводить гарантийное/послегарантийное обслуживание Российской продукции? Или лететь снова на Родину,везти за собой баян,  чтобы "свои" помогли с ремонтом или настройкой? Поездки теперь не дешёвые стали. Одна дорога до $1300 обойдётся, и то Аэрофлотом. ( помню,  ещё в 90-х годах летел из Шереметьево в Лос-Анджелес, то американец возле меня сидел и весь полёт плевался на этот Аэрофлот. А к концу и мне стало похо. Отчего? Забыли еду в Москве загрузить. За 13 часов полёта без пересадки ни разу не покормили, да и в ушах потом шум неделю стоял после "нашей" "ТУшки"!) Ладно, я отвлёкся. А ученическими, любительского уровня баянами Ebay завален. Бери- не хочу! Я сам пытаюсь продать тульский 3-х рядный на Ebae, но не так просто. Нет покупателя пока. А прошу за него столько же, за сколько и купил в Раше. Вывод: баянный рынок в США оставляет желать лучшего, без особых перспектив на улучшение в ближайшую декаду лет. Другое дело- аккордеоны. На них хоть как-то и кто-то играет, но с цельнопланочными- распространение сводится почти к нулю. Я думаю, что Ваша идея окажется реальной, хотя можете попробовать. Только одно прошу Вас, не распространяйте Гусаровские баяны в Америке! Не нужны они здесь. Так спокойней будет! Желаю удачи и воплощения здравых идей! 
Николай К. 
штат Вашингтон


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (3 Дек 2011)

Здравствуйте, Николай.
Большое спасибо за информацию и советы. Возможно, Вы правы и это дело не пойдёт. На что (или на кого) я, собственно, рассчитываю? На тех кому сейчас или позже захочется обновить инструмент. В основном, конечно, на эмигрантов из бывшего союза. А идея появилась когда я пытался найти настройщика, чтобы отремонтировать и настроить мой баян и обнаружил, что это совсем не просто. У моего учителя старый Юпитер, который тоже давно не был на профилактике. Но он (учитель) не очень-то доверяет здешним мастерам а в Москву везти довольно хлопотно. Вот я и подумал, что может мне подучиться в настройке и мелком ремонте на самих предприятиях, таких как Тульская гармонь, Юпитер и АККО. Заключить с ними договор и продавать здесь их продукцию. Мне руками многое довелось делать, думаю что ещё одну специальность смог бы осилить. Я понимаю, что на большой спрос здесь рассчитывать не приходится, но всё же надеюсь, что несколько клиентов наберётся. Для первых клиентов сделаю скидки. При этом я бы обслуживал тех кто приобретёт у меня инструмент. Продавать я думал через интернет а также по знакомству. Правда пока таких знакомых у меня только три человека. Да и они не рвутся заказывать в данный момент. 

Позвольте у Вас спросить, почему Гусарова не стоит? И ещё про аккордеоны: как по-вашему, российские аккордеоны (АККО, Тула и Гусаров) качественные, по сравнению с теми которые здесь продаются? Если например взять самые лучшие модели здешних и тамошних. Если Вас не затруднит, то мне бы хотелось ещё узнать про Вас и Ваш опыт с баянами. Вы, наверное, профессиональный баянист? Какие баяны у Вас были и какие Вы бы назвали "шедеврами"?

С уважением,

Сергей Семёнов
Штат Пенсильвания


----------

